# How do i auto type in rs?



## rs freak123 (Aug 11, 2005)

Im tired of typing buyin all runes so i need ur help, i need an autotyper to do it for me. im not sure if ppl r fast at typin but i need that thing really bad. i jammed my index finger about 30 min ago from typing so much.(lol, im typing with bird finger). But if ne1 knows how to do it, then email me at [email protected]. plz no bull crap either


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

You would need some sort of bot/ create your own program (Java would work the best I believe)

Not sure if anyone here is going to help, those things ruin a game.


----------



## jrnetwork (Aug 10, 2005)

I would not trust anyone who gives you an autotyper for runescape. Most autotypers have keyloggers, which sace every keyboard key that you press and then send it to whoever made the autotyper so that they can steal your Username/password and hack you. Unless you have a noob account, or if you dont really care if you lose your accounts (any account that logs in to the computer with the autotyper can be hacked), then I would suggest that you just keep going at it until you can type faster. Believe me, when I first started playing RS, i couldnt type faster than 20 words per minute. Now I can type over 85. Of course I dont play that game anymore, im 14, waaaay to old for that.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Jrnetwork, most people i know who play runescape are over 15. I play it all the time. Jagex doesn't want you to auto, but everyone in fallador auto-types. Dont use macroes for bots. Just go get a normal auto-keytyping program off a site like snapfiles freeware. Dont use it for anything else or it will auto-log you out and you risk getting banned, but I doubt they'll ban you for typing "Selling ess 555" over and over again, as long as you dont spam (set delay to about 5 seconds). MacroMaker is a good one (like i said dont abuse the rules and only use it for keypresses).


----------



## kalidi (Jun 26, 2006)

if u want those stuff u need to pay $19.95 check it out
---------------------------- www.scaperune.com ------------------------
           
its helpful :up: 
but i dont use it anymore =( i know these crap because my friend told me to buy myself 1 so i did but my comp is to slow now so i cant use it so i give it away =( 4 $50!!!!!  =)

so yea u buy them....... lol srry i was lolz!


----------



## kalidi (Jun 26, 2006)

i dont know y i said srry i was lolz.....lol thats weird


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

put the drink down and slowly walk away...


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Actually... I dont trust that link.


----------



## kalidi (Jun 26, 2006)

i dont know how to work on auto type


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have deleted one recent post & banned the user where the idiot posted a link to such a program that was a backdoor & a keylogger 

I have closed this thread & I strongly urge NOBODY to be so stupid to post such a request or any links to such tools again


----------

